# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Slow Forum Response Time

## jaslake

For the last three days I've had issues with viewing Threads...taking up to a minute to open.

Is it me or is the Forum having issues?

----------


## alansidman

I have not been having any issues.

----------


## jaslake

Must have had some gunk in my pipes...running smoother this PM...Solved...apparently...

----------

